# Roger Williams Univ. Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Officer
Institution:
*Roger Williams University*

Location:
Bristol, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/10/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Company Description:*

A four year school in Rhode Island with some trees and squirrels

*Job Description:*

Under the direction of the Director of Public Safety or his/her designee, the PSO ensures that the University, its students, employees, guests and licensees are safe; and all property remains secure and unharmed and that all University, division and departmental rules, regulations and directed practices and protocols are followed

*Security Services Delivery*

PSO shall provide the full array of institutionally authorized and directed security measures in, maintaining the safety, and protecting the integrity of the university, its students, employees, guests, licensees and real and personal property. In performing this function, PSO must directly engage the University community and its severable constituencies in enforcement and compliance policies and procedures, arming the members of the community with knowledge, direction and continual hands on support in matters of security administration, except as same are necessarily confidential strategies to ensure maximum protection against breach. Security measures are by nature, dynamic and not conducive to either rigid or exhaustive task identification but will include, by way of illustration, such measures as providing safety escort services for students, employees and guests, maintaining a continual, perimeter deployment and activity protocol to ensure appropriate egress and ingress procedures are followed, implementing identification, lockdown and exiting procedures as appropriate, priority responding to health and/or safety related incidents with appropriate enforcement, communication and facilitation protocols implemented without delay, providing both vehicular and pedestrian patrols designed to minimize vulnerability to unauthorized intrusion and/or defacing of university property and ensuring all emergency procedures are set for full and immediate implementation upon any breach to the university community or any and every member and/or guest.

*Dispatch Services*

PSO will be assigned, either regular, or from time to time as needed, communication center detail which entails voice, visual and text command post management. The dispatcher for Public Safety operates, including planned synchronization, all video surveillance, audio messaging and response throughout the division with acute focus on current deployment and emergency response, and information intake for review and analysis by supervisory management.
Ability to function independently, pay close attention to detail, and prioritize multiple projects.
Ability to communicate internally with University faculty, staff, and students in a professional manner.
Ability to communicate externally with vendors (both sales and service personnel), freight carriers, and delivery people in a professional manner.
Maintain confidentiality and an atmosphere of professionalism at all times.
Maintain a professional appearance at all times.
Ability to demonstrate a positive attitude.
*Additional Functions*

As a member of the department of Public Safety, PSO shall be formally trained in all non supervisory aspects of daily operations and will, from time to time, be directed to certain projects, events and tasks that are outside of the essential functions of this position but deemed appropriate and necessary by supervisory management and within PSO's requisite performance competency. By way of illustration only, this would include making a presentation to a student group on security practices, providing transportation to a candidate for employment to and from campus, and helping sort and compile data concerning the parking program.
This is a full-time (40 hours) Public Safety Union position.

*Requirements:*


High school diploma or state-authorized equivalent.
Valid driver's license.
Must be at least twenty-one years of age.
Three years of positive, progressive employment without any record of misconduct or derogation of duty on the job.
A history of lawful conduct unabridged by any criminal activity at any time, regardless of current criminal record.
CPR certification is mandatory.
*Preferred Qualifications*

Bachelor's degree in criminal justice or a closely related discipline.
Security or other related public safety experience of at least one year, which has been formally commended, is strongly preferred.
EMT certification.
_At the University's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the University, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position._
*Additional Information:*

_As an institution committed to strengthening society through engaged teaching and learning as well as building the university that the world needs now, Roger Williams University values inclusion, seeks to reflect the diversity of the region and create access to higher education and career success._

_The University seeks candidates who, through their work and life experiences, service to the community, and teaching or research, can contribute to our diversity, inclusivity, and equity goals._

_Roger Williams University is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and committed to a diverse workforce. All applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, national origin, age, disability, veteran status, or any other basis protected by applicable state and federal law._

_For information on our Non-discrimination and Title IX policy, visit: rwu.edu/NDT9_

*Application Instructions:*

Please attach a resume, cover letter, and list of three (3) professional references. In your cover letter/letter of interest, in addition to listing how your qualifications meet the requirements of the position, please include information about how you would be able to contribute to RWU's diversity, inclusivity, and equity goals.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Roger Williams University

Online App. Form:
http://rwu.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=110433&jobboard=148


----------

